
You are not your thoughts - imartin2k
https://roadlesstravelled.me/2017/02/03/i-think-therefore-i-no-not-thoughts/
======
basicplus2
"“I think therefore I am”, the famous phrase uttered by renowned Philosopher
Rene Descartes was perhaps one, if not the most, fundamentally flawed
philosophical statements of all time (sorry Rene). To assume that I exist and
I know that I exist because I think thoughts, sends us off on a dangerous
trajectory where we believe that we are our thoughts"

1\. This is a wrong assumption, just because Descartes concludes thinking
proves he exits does not mean Descartes believes he is his thoughts.

2\. There is nothing in what Descartes says that is "fundamentally flawed" let
alone "perhaps one, if not the most, fundamentally flawed philosophical
statements of all time"

~~~
CuriouslyC
The problem here is the conflation of consciousness and thought. The existence
of an observer is proven by cognizance of thought, but conflating the observer
with the thinker is erroneous.

A computer provides a useful analogy here. When I use a computer, I am aware
of the output it produces via elements of the interface like the monitor. I
also indirectly control what that computer produces as output. That does not
mean that _I_ am the computer.

This is basically just what buddhists and hindus have been saying about the
nature of consciousness for thousands of years.

